# Sheldon Schlecht



## angus

Let's file this in the "They Never Learn" Dept. 
Sheldon Schlecht was busted last weekend for netting spawning northerns on the south shore of Alkali Lake. As if this isn't enough, he also had his kids along..ages 6 to 12. I spoke with the Game Warden, he says this is Schlecht's TWELFTH game and fish violation in the past ten years. I think this gives G&F the right to ask the justice system to pull his hunting and fishing privileges as a habitual offender. We can only hope!!!


----------



## Field Hunter

Why even give this dumb a&& any print...even though it's negative?


----------



## Maverick

Like I said before.....
He is a bad man!!!!! From GSI's to 12 game violations in 10 years....what's next from this guy?

People need to know about this guy and all the dirty sh&t he does. This is why he needs print. My family and and I have been saying this for years, and now other people are starting to hear!

You still doubt me ej4?

Funny how you still see some of his ORANGE posting signs in his area? I wonder if he still is guiding, or if he is just leaseing land for his personnal use?


----------



## R y a n

Is the legislature still available to create some last minute bills? How about someone contact a legislator and have them introduce a bill that states "After "X" number of G&F violations, you permanently lose all hunting and fishing privileges for life!"

I'd say after 2. I'd love to say once, however there is always a small chance that you accidentally unknowingly do something wrong... So to be safe we'd probably have to say 2 to get it through the legislature.

Benelli


----------



## Burly1

People who inadvertantly violate G&F regulations get equipment confiscated and fined to high heaven, yet this guy gets nothing but slaps on the wrist. What is wrong with our justice system, that people like this are still able to purchace license's? Burl


----------



## g/o

12


----------



## gandergrinder

It doesn't matter to this guy. He is a man without morals. He is one of those people who believes that the rules of society do not apply. The man is a text book example of a psychopath.


----------



## R y a n

Well I guess we need to amend those laws on the books for chronic offenders like him. Let's amend the law to say "If you blatantly violate a game and fish law after prior conviction and suspension of license, the crime becomes a class C felony punishable by up to 5 years in prison.

Obviously these misdemeanors mean nothing to him. Let's put some teeth in the law!

Benelli


----------



## ej4prmc

Maverick said:


> Like I said before.....
> He is a bad man!!!!! From GSI's to 12 game violations in 10 years....what's next from this guy?
> 
> People need to know about this guy and all the dirty sh&t he does. This is why he needs print. My family and and I have been saying this for years, and now other people are starting to hear!
> 
> *You still doubt me ej4?*
> 
> Funny how you still see some of his ORANGE posting signs in his area? I wonder if he still is guiding, or if he is just leaseing land for his personnal use?


Check out the link http://www.ndsexoffender.com/scripts/bci.ag/owsearch.w

Still don't see his name!


----------



## Maverick

http://www.jamestownsun.com/Main.asp?Se ... leID=11611

Enough said!!

But if you don't want to believe what the Jamestown newspaper has to say then, I guess who will you believe?

ej4 you lose me in your motives on this issue?


----------



## spoiler92

What a no-good piece of $hit Loser. Throw the book at him and put him away for awhile.

Spoiler92


----------



## Rod

Schlecht pleads guilty to felony charge
Friday, April 15, 2005

By David Maack The Jamestown Sun

Outfitter and hunting guide Sheldon Schlecht, 38, Streeter, was sentenced Tuesday in Southeast District Court to five years in prison with almost four years suspended after pleading guilty to two felony charges and one misdemeanor.

Schlecht pleaded guilty to one count of gross sexual imposition and one count of delivering alcohol to a minor, both charges from Kidder County, and entered an Alford plea to one count of gross sexual imposition in Stutsman County.

He was accused of committing a sexual act with someone younger than 15 at the time, providing alcohol to a minor girl and engaging in a sexual act with a juvenile girl under the age of 15.

The incidents in Kidder County took place in October or early November 2002. The incident in Stutsman County took place in October 2002.

Gross sexual imposition is a Class A felony, carrying a maximum sentence of 20 years in prison and a $10,000 fine. Delivering alcohol to a minor is a Class A misdemeanor carrying a maximum sentence of one year in jail and a $2,000 fine.

"It's a lenient sentence for an A felony," Judge John T. Paulson said.

By pleading guilty to gross sexual imposition under an Alford plea, Schlecht did not admit any guilt but acknowledges there is likely enough evidence for a conviction.

Schlecht was originally charged with two counts of gross sexual imposition, one count of criminal attempt to commit gross sexual imposition with a girl under 15, a Class B felony, and four counts of encouraging or contributing to the delinquency of a minor, Class A misdemeanors.

In Kidder County he was originally charged with gross sexual imposition, accomplice to another person's gross sexual imposition, a Class A felony, and contributing to the delinquency of a minor by delivering alcohol to a minor, a Class A misdemeanor.

The sentence handed down Tuesday was part of a plea bargain between Stutsman County Assistant State's Attorney Jay Schmitz and Schlecht's attorney, Bruce Quick of Fargo. Kidder County State's Attorney Robin Thompson Gordon agreed to the plea. In exchange for the plea, several charges were dropped, including contributing to the delinquency of a minor, a gross sexual imposition charge, criminal attempt, a Class B felony, accomplice to another person's gross sexual imposition and promoting prostitution, a Class C felony.

All but one year and one day of the sentence was suspended by Paulson, and Schlecht was given credit for one day served. Schlecht won't have to report to jail for two weeks because his cattle are calving. He is allowed to serve his sentence in the Stutsman County Correctional Center and is allowed work release.

During the sentencing, Paulson kept returning to the work release provision, suggesting several times Schlecht not be released from jail between May 15 and Aug. 1. Under jail guidelines, Schlecht is allowed 60 hours a week for work.

"If you abuse that, it will be taken away," Paulson warned Schlecht. "If you are caught not working (during work release) that would result in your probation revocation ..." It could mean Schlecht would have to serve the full five-year sentence, he added.

As a convicted felon, Schlecht won't be able to own, possess or carry guns for the next 11 years at least, Paulson said, and federal law could prevent that for an even longer time, he added.

Schlecht is also forbidden to use or possess alcohol until his supervised probation is ended, or use controlled substances without a doctor's prescription.

In commenting on the presentence report, Paulson said, "You are at some risk to re-offend."

The assistant state's attorney said he was satisfied with the outcome.

"Considering the victim's attitude toward the case, I was happy with the sentence because we got him convicted, we got him in jail and, for the future, we got him on lifetime sex offender registration," Schmitz said. "We had doubts about convicting him without her cooperation."

Schlecht also has to successfully complete a sex offender treatment program during his probation, and if he doesn't he is on an additional five years supervised probation.

The level of his sex offender risk is still to be determined, Schmitz said.

"At the end of five years probation, if he's found still to be at high risk, he will be on five more years probation, and that's a DOCR (Department of Corrections and Rehabilitation) problem. (When tested) He was a borderline high risk assessment," Schmitz said.

"I'm kind of curious what will happen to him. I think there's a much better chance he won't re-offend than he will. Hopefully we've got him under control."

In addition, Paulson ordered Schlecht to pay $25 per day toward the cost of his jail time, and $15 a day when he is on work release. He is also to pay an indigent defense/facility fee of $200, an $1,800 administrative fee, a $50 victim/witness fee, with the fees to be divided equally between Stutsman and Kidder counties. An additional $36 monthly probation supervision costs and fees is also to be paid by Schlecht.

Sun staff reporter David Maack can be reached at (701) 952-8454 or by e-mail at [email protected]


----------



## MossyMO

So, will this character be able to run his outfitting business while on work release 60 hours a week without having a firearm in his possession?


----------



## jimboy

After calculating his "work release" Mr Schlecht will spend less than 8 months in jail at the stutsman county hilton. :eyeroll:


----------



## Bob Kellam

HB 1276 (link below) will have an effect on this guy in light of the fact that he has a number of Wildlife Game Violations up to the latest one, netting spawning northerns with his sons (another chapter of his life to be ashamed of )

Game and Fish needs to set an example for all to see on this one!!!!!!

Link to HB 1276 (it has been signed by Governor Hoeven)
http://www.state.nd.us/lr/assembly/59-2 ... SF0400.pdf

Bob


----------



## R y a n

Very Nice update Bob! It looks like we will finally be rid of this fool from ever hunting/guiding in ND!
Bye Bye Sheldon!

btw... If the rest of the readers knew what he was really like, even including his "excuses" for his latest violation, they would realize what a real piece of slime he is...

Hopefully though with his record, and current G&F charges it is doubtful he will ever hold a guiding license again!

Ahh a smile on my face for the rest of the day......

Benelli


----------



## Maverick

> Ahh a smile on my face for the rest of the day......


You and I both Ben!!!!


----------



## mallard

One year for GSI with a 14 year old kid?I think I have lost all faith in our justice sysem.Maybe koranic law like the arabs have would be better in this case.Cut off the body part that was used in the crime.


----------



## Old Hunter

The conviction of Sheldon Schlecht will have little effect on the guiding service. It will be run by his business partner and family.The violations will continue to take place at that guide service. The whole group; guides and owners have no regard for laws. My question is this; How can the farmers that rent their land to SS go to church with prostitution earnings in their wallet? SS was using a 14 year old girl for prostitution and the farmers in the Gackle- Streeter will accept money from this pig. The farmers that take money from this guy are sleeze bags just as much as SS. They know what he does and they take his money anyway. Anyone who does business with this guy is as much a pig as he is.


----------



## buckseye

OH wrote:



> Anyone who does business with this guy is as much a pig as he is.


That should close a few more gates in that area. Maybe keep your name calling down to the named one. :x

I do not know this person and certainly don't like what he has done but somehow you must befriend his landowner connections, not call them names.


----------



## sotaman

Do you all think that operation will be able to run the same as it did. Do you think the people he guides will be returning for business?? Once they catch wind of all of this nasty stuff that he did. How old was his kid that we was netting with?? I think there is some saving grace that he has to register as a sex offender. But then with the small town he lives in they most all know that already. And why does he get work release if so many on this site think his operartion will be run by his friends in family. I think then his calfs will be just fine. May be we should all go get some veal hahaha.


----------



## Maverick

> Do you all think that operation will be able to run the same as it did. Do you think the people he guides will be returning for business??


Unfortunatly YES. 
SS has been up to his no good deeds for years. He actually had a rape charge ( which he plea bargained out of) in another state years ago. (Can't remember the state but I will post it as soon as I can find it)
He is notorious for finding loop holes. (like he has with his Calves)
With the GSI charge, which was in 2002 and finally ended up with a verdict in 2005. People in the area KNOW what he has done, and what he is about, but they still do business with SS. Not all of them are staying with him but some still are.

Buckseye the guy is bad news for all sportsman in the WORLD, and the people in the area are accepting $ from a sex offender (that was one of the areas kids) to keep his guide service alive. He could not outfit if he worked off his own land(not enough prime land). The land owners that are leasing to him are keeping his business and life style alive!


----------



## MossyMO

From everything I have heard that this outlaw has done, I can't believe he would be in a business, where people who are strangers to him, hire him for his outfitting services and have loaded weapons around him. Sounds like an "accident" waiting to happen...........


----------



## rowdie

Some of these hunters come for a party! They're away from the wives, and they let their hair down. If he can provide youg prostitutes, there are those who will partake in those activities.

I lived in a town in south cental SD, where guides and pay hunting are the norm, and regular guys don't have the opportunity to hunt much because they can't afford it. The party attitiude of these so called hunters/tourists while in town was obvious. The bars are always packed in the fall with tourist hunters. A little town six miles down the road had a bar that brought in strippers in the fall, and had gambling set up in the back. They weren't doing it for the locals. And you can bet these strippers were working overtime after the bar closed.

They may lose some customers, but just may gain more of the type of people who are looking for a hunting/party vacation.


----------



## jeffeffinger

I have known Sheldon for several years. I have been a client and I have worked for him. There is most definitely nothing untoward about his business, most certainly no prostitution. People who hunt with Sheldon are there to hunt not to engage in tom-foolery. It pains me to read so many missives directed against someone who could not be less deserving.


----------



## DuckBuster

If HALF of this stuff is true, he deserves every little nasty thing he gets. uke:


----------



## Bob Kellam

jeff

Less deserving? do you really think he should get his fingers slapped for having sex with a 14 year old child? His latest violation was netting spawning northerns on Alkali lake with his sons, what should ND do just look the other way because Sheldon is such a fine upstanding member of the community? If you know him so well go ahead and list all of the wonderful things he has done.

Bob


----------



## Leo Porcello

> It pains me to read so many missives directed against someone who could not be less deserving.


This otta get good. I have heard enough to make me uke: With all the laws this guy has broken either he is whoring out 14 year old girls or the vanishing ND resources. The way he just gets slapped on the wrist makes it easier for me to understand why some of you guys hunt the rolled corn fields for the geese. This state needs some enforcement!


----------



## cootkiller

jeffeffinger,
You have got to be an effing idiot.
You have the audacity to defend scum.
It makes me question what kind of client of his you were, was he your pimp.  
This kind of person gives guides and outfitters a bad name.
String him up, draw and quarter him and leave him for the buzzards.

cootkiller


----------



## MSG Rude

Coot,

For the second time in three years we agree. To defend this scum is down right wrong and ugly. I hope God has a special place in hell for folks like this.

And you can add keel-hauled, shot at dawn, and have the body parts hung.

Dave


----------



## Drakekiller

Jeff
Why don't you call Stutsman County States Attrny and ask them if this is the first time that your buddy Sheldon has been charged with RAPE. It is not. He has commited many game violations while guideing. Tried to rip off the G&F dept plots program. Maybe I should post a list of his violations and some of the other crap he has pulled. To defend this piece of crap is sad.Birds of a feather.


----------



## MossyMO

Birds of a feather (and pedophiles) "flock" together.

Nail their kahoona's to a stump and tip them over.


----------



## rowdie

Jeff

You're telling me that NONE of his clients have ever came out and drank a few beers after hunting all day?? How does he get such clients?


----------



## cityboy

Jeff, 
Don't waste your time with this group, you can't win. They know it all. 
We know the whole story. It would be a terrible waste of time trying to convince them otherwise. 
You know me. I guided you the first time you came out to Streeter. See you in May.


----------



## Maverick

> We know the whole story


Ya the paper has told the whole story!


> It would be a terrible waste of time trying to convince them otherwise.


What's the otherwise? He didn't have sex with a 14 year old girl? He didn't have other rape charges?He hasn't had 10+ game violation in 10 years.

Cityboy I grew up in the area, and I probably know you. Let's be real here and not paint another picture, just because you are getting paid by him!

I'll be he set you up to your emails, just so he doesn't get a bad name here? I could be wrong :eyeroll:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

What some folks won't do to kill a duck!! Associate with people of the lowest form in the hunting community.

Can anyone say water sluicing out the window of a moving vehicle??
Guide and clients. I too know some hired guides of S.S.

Classy!! :eyeroll:


----------



## ej4prmc

Maverick said:


> We know the whole story
> 
> 
> 
> Ya the paper has told the whole story!
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a terrible waste of time trying to convince them otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the otherwise? He didn't have sex with a 14 year old girl? He didn't have other rape charges?He hasn't had 10+ game violation in 10 years.
> 
> Cityboy I grew up in the area, and I probably know you. Let's be real here and not paint another picture, just because you are getting paid by him!
> 
> I'll be he set you up to your emails, just so he doesn't get a bad name here? I could be wrong :eyeroll:
Click to expand...

Why do you insist on people who disagree with you are friends od this dude? I wouldn't know him if he was in a line up of 2, yet you made that acussation to me also. All I am saying is that becuase some disagreea with ya, don't mean they know him and or are friends/ "getting paid by him"


----------



## Maverick

> Why do you insist on people who disagree with you are friends od this dude


Hmmm let's see here............If you havne't noticed the only people who have anything good to say about him are his employees. (With all the replies being negative, from NONFRIENDS and only 2 people having anything good to say about him) CITYBOY and JEFEFFINEGR, both have openly said they work for him or have worked for him. SS is a smart guy, and if you think that he doesn't watch this site then you are fooling yourself. He has had his guides post some good stuff about him when something negative has come on here. Go back and read the other threads about him! I know most of his guides as well!
I have known SS since I was 9 years old. At 28 I have delt with him every year, only for him to fall short on everything he does. Just ask the city of Gackle about the Duckfest that he participated. How did that go?TERRIBLE! The next year, he had nothing to do with it, it went awesome! All due to the city of Gackle and its awesome residents.

I have answered your question please answer mine!


> All I am saying is that becuase some disagreea with ya,


What is there to dissagree about? GSI or all the violation he has had hunting and fishing, because I can mail you a copy of all the violation he has had since the 80's, and you can read the GSI charges off the website I posted.

I 'll ask you agian...what's your motive here? You lose me in your motives? You say that you are not sticking up for him, but when you quote


> All I am saying is that becuase some disagreea with ya


you are defending him.

Why is it so hard for you to believe me

EJ you and I have been PMing each other on this one, so if you want to continue let's keep it to that!


----------



## Miller

cityboy said:


> Jeff,
> Don't waste your time with this group, you can't win. They know it all.
> We know the whole story. It would be a terrible waste of time trying to convince them otherwise.
> You know me. I guided you the first time you came out to Streeter. See you in May.


Give me a break. Have you read the 27-page sting report last decade, the more recent violations, the report where he cheated the PLOTS? I HAVE, it's public knowledge. Go get yourself a copy, amazing stuff.

You're right, you can't win with this group. They DO know the whole story.


----------



## fishhook

angus said:


> Let's file this in the "They Never Learn" Dept.
> Sheldon Schlecht was busted last weekend for netting spawning northerns on the south shore of Alkali Lake. As if this isn't enough, he also had his kids along..ages 6 to 12. I spoke with the Game Warden, he says this is Schlecht's TWELFTH game and fish violation in the past ten years. I think this gives G&F the right to ask the justice system to pull his hunting and fishing privileges as a habitual offender. We can only hope!!!


How he can live himself is beyond me. Having sexual relations with a girl 14 years old and your two kids are at home. (i didn't know he had kids) LOSER. I'm guessing a woman that can think for herself would be too much for him.

How could anyone have any time for this guy. Even if you ignore the gaming violations he takes advantage of little girls sexually. As a DAD to a 3 year old girl i can tell you they may not make laws that would cover what i would do to someone that did that to my little girl. And if you can overlook the GSI, he has numerous gaming violations.

If you can honestly vouge (spelling?) for his character you need to take a good look in the mirror. Cause you are no better than he is. Go get help.....seriously.


----------



## fishhook

ps... maybe someone should post a photo of this yahoo so everyone knows to look the other way when they see the bum.


----------



## Boy

Good Idea, because I don't know him. I thought I recognized the name and that maybe he was originally from around Enderlin, ND but I dont know.


----------



## tail chaser

Sounds like a fun hunt, grab your camera and get a picture of Sheldon! Are mug shots open to the public? 
TC


----------



## Miller

jeffeffinger said:


> I have known Sheldon for several years. I have been a client and I have worked for him. There is most definitely nothing untoward about his business, most certainly no prostitution. People who hunt with Sheldon are there to hunt not to engage in tom-foolery. It pains me to read so many missives directed against someone who could not be less deserving.


I see Jeff you're listed as a main reference on Sheldon's website.

To put yourself out there for this guy, I THINK YOU'RE NUTS!!!


----------



## racer66

I went to college with this idiot in Bismarck, and personally know him, doesn't sound like he's gotten any smarter. He pulled some crap on one of our class mates that was way low.


----------



## win4win

Looks like he is trying to line up those work release jobs... :roll:

WANTED: Will do custom seeding of soybeans, corn and sunflowers with no-till Case-IH 1200 split row planter. Set up for 16-row, 30-in. spacing for corn and sunflowers and 31-row, 15-in. spacing for soybeans. Also set up for liquid fertilizer.-Sheldon Schlecht, Streeter, ND, phone (701) xxx-xxxx or xxx-xxxx.


----------



## Miller

He does claim he is a "farmer" when he really only OWNS a couple hundred acres.


----------



## Blyndduck

sheldon is about as popular right now as carl rove is and will slide through the charges brought against him again as carl rove will. but one thing i have never seen mentioned in the forums (haven't read them all) is the fact about his felony conviction. that alone should put a halt to outfitting business. doesn't a felony conviction prevent you from ever owning or possessing a firearm? i know a guy that was on probation that had a felony conviction. he was living in his parents basement. his probation officer made a visit and found his fathers shotgun stored in the basement. that alone landed him a years worth of food and lodging at the state pen. just a thought


----------



## RWHONKER

I am a law enforcement officer in Stutsman County and I have seen all the charges this guy has had. Anybody that defends him is crazy!!!


----------

